# Direct TV & Vizio 32" HDTV?



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I have direct tv, and i just bought a vizio hdtv. Playing games or watch blue-ray movies looks great. But when i watch tv, the picture is worse the my real old tv. I know, i know, buying an hdtv with out a upgrade from direct tv means i will have cable in hd. I just want to know, why the picture looks worse? And is there anyway i can clean up the picture with out upgrading? If it helps here is a link to my tv
http://www.vizio.com/products/detail.aspx?pid=25


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Your TV is essentially a 720p screen.

Are you using HD broadcasts to judge the picture? I have digital cable which includes a number of HD channels. If I use them I get a great looking 1080i image that my TV converts to 1080p. If I drop back to the non-HD channels they generally look ok, but some are terrible.


----------

